# Will An Audio Interface Blow My Sound Card



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was thinking about getting an audio interface and some mics so I could record my songs. I was wondering however, if I plugged the audio interface into my computer via USB 2.0 if it would blow my sound card or not. I was wondering this because, during my previous attempt of recording, I plugged my guitar directly into my computer via the mic/headphone input, and it blew the sound card. I ended up getting a new sound card (Creative Soundblaster), and now my sound works fine; but I don't want to blow my sound card again.

I was thinking about getting the Tascam US-1800 audio interface, because it is affordable and seems suitable for my home recording needs. 

All of your input, and advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

GuitarSkater


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That is safe to do. The audio interface doesn't interface directly to your sound card. 
The software you use may be (and usually is) configurable to output via your sound card but it's coming from the software just as any other sound from your computer would. Just set your output volume via the software and/or the computer's main volume control. 

Depending on the interface and the software you could use the interface as the input AND the output. You would then need some type of powered monitor speaker connected to your interface. This setup takes your sound card out of the loop completely. I have this right now with my M-Audio connected to my mini-Mac and using GarageBand (I'm still learning about other software)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

How did you actually blow your soundcard? Was your guitar just going into the computer straight, or was it a line out from an effects unit or amp? I'm thinking maybe you hit the input with too much volume. Alternatively, what I see happening ALL the time is the weight of a 1/4" instrument cable and a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter plugged into one of those dinky little 1/8" inputs usually pulls the input jack so much that it actually detaches from the PCB inside. I think that might be more likely what happened in your situation.

In any case, no, an audio interface will not damage your sound card. But even if it did, who cares? The interface will provide better audio than the sound card in your PC anyway. I have the audio card in my PC disabled and just use my interface (M-Audio 410) do all my sound processing. Much better resolution and sound than the DACs on the audio card.


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.



dodgechargerfan said:


> That is safe to do. The audio interface doesn't interface directly to your sound card.
> The software you use may be (and usually is) configurable to output via your sound card but it's coming from the software just as any other sound from your computer would. Just set your output volume via the software and/or the computer's main volume control.
> 
> Depending on the interface and the software you could use the interface as the input AND the output. You would then need some type of powered monitor speaker connected to your interface. This setup takes your sound card out of the loop completely. I have this right now with my M-Audio connected to my mini-Mac and using GarageBand (I'm still learning about other software)


dodgechargerfan: I'm pretty sure that the software that comes with the interface is Cubase LE 5.



hollowbody said:


> How did you actually blow your soundcard? Was your guitar just going into the computer straight, or was it a line out from an effects unit or amp? I'm thinking maybe you hit the input with too much volume. Alternatively, what I see happening ALL the time is the weight of a 1/4" instrument cable and a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter plugged into one of those dinky little 1/8" inputs usually pulls the input jack so much that it actually detaches from the PCB inside. I think that might be more likely what happened in your situation.
> 
> In any case, no, an audio interface will not damage your sound card. But even if it did, who cares? The interface will provide better audio than the sound card in your PC anyway. I have the audio card in my PC disabled and just use my interface (M-Audio 410) do all my sound processing. Much better resolution and sound than the DACs on the audio card.


Umm.. I blew my sound card because i got a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter, and then I plugged cable directly from the headphone jack of my amp into the computer through the speaker/headphone input. This was working at first, but then after a while my computer froze, and when I turned it back on no sound was coming out. When I took it to the computer store they told me my sound card was broken.

Thanks for the help guys. 

Do you think that the Tascam US-1800 would be a good audio interface to buy?

Thanks,

GuitarSkater


----------

